# Last hope...



## lulubell (Nov 29, 2012)

So to be completely honest, I never thought I'd be in the situation I am in. It's completely unreal to me at the moment. I promise to try and not make this too long.

My husband recently enlisted in the Army - just graduated from boot camp and is now at school in another state. Before he left, we had a massive falling out. Neither of us were happy with the other and we allowed all the inside feelings to just build up and build up. Finally - those feelings exploded. We talked about everything that made us unhappy, and what we wanted.

After all of it we decided we wanted to try - give it one last chance. We have been married for 2 1/2 years, and together for 6 1/2. We've known eachother for almost 12 years. We are both still very young - me 23 and he 26. We have no children - only 2 dogs who are our world.

He left just about 3 weeks after our fallout in August. When he left, we were great - in my eyes. He led me to believe it was the same for him. We wrote letters and talked as often as we could during his boot camp. I went to see him graduate and it was the best time we'd had together in a long time. Well at least that's how I felt.

Last night I found a strange number on our phone bill. I confronted him and he admitted he had started having an interest in another woman and blamed it all on how unhappy he feels he is with me. He said he's been unhappy for so long and doesn't want to fight with me or for our marriage anymore. This is not the first time he's cheated. (he's never physically cheated, but he starts talking verbally to other woman). 

After a lonnnng conversation we agreed to give our marriage at least through December. He'll be home on leave for the holidays, where we can talk about how we both feel. He promised to stop talking to the other female and really concentrate on us.

I just don't know what to think, say or feel aymore. I'm crushed of course. There is so much more behind all of this, but typing all of that would mean a new book of about 1000 pages being posted.
I'm just so lost and would really appreciate an outsiders point of view. Thank you!


----------

